# R-410A unit to 407C



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

I was told that I could install a 410A condensing unit to an existing R-22 evaporator coil and charge unit up with 407C which is an acceptable R-22 replacement. Wondering if it’s ok to do this. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

Should be ok


----------

